# nano silver



## arthur kierski (Jul 17, 2015)

i would like some information from members about micro or nano silver----one of its uses is in clothes(to kill bacteria), in refrigerators to preserve foods ,in deoderants to kill bacteria-----
thanks for any information about this topic

regards to all

Arthur Kierski


----------



## Palladium (Jul 17, 2015)

Are you talking how to make it Arthur, or it's uses?


----------



## nickvc (Jul 17, 2015)

Arthur as we all should know silver solutions are deadly to the environment hence the reason to remove it from our waste streams let alone it's value.
As Ralph asked what exactly do you want to know about it's uses, is it worth recovering or can you make a buck from producing what the various manufactures want ?


----------



## Geo (Jul 18, 2015)

Silver salts is use worldwide as an antibacterial. In meat packing plants, silver nitrate is in the disinfectant that's sprayed on your feet every time you walk through a doorway to stop cross contamination from one part of the plant to the next.


----------



## arthur kierski (Jul 18, 2015)

dear friends,i would like to make nano silver------the price of this material is here in Brazil 3times the price of normal silver----
does anyone knows the way to make nano silver? thanks again
Arthur


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 18, 2015)

https://ultrasonicnanosilver.com/inventory-supplemental.pdf



Short section of the article said:


> To generate nano-silver, metallic silver has
> been engineered into ultrafine particles by several
> methods, including spark discharging, electrochemical
> reduction, solution irradiation and cryochemical
> ...



In the end of the article there are at least nine articles with the word "synthesis" in the name. It could be a good start for further searches.

Göran


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 18, 2015)

Googling "how to make colloidal silver" brings up the method. Funny that.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 18, 2015)

Here's a interesting video I was going to try myself.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfNByi-rrO4[/youtube]


----------



## Geo (Jul 19, 2015)

Using pure silver anode and cathode and distilled water will eventually give you what you want. It will take time but if you set it up today and run it continuously, you will always have a supply on hand. Be sure to weight your metal going in and weigh it coming out and you should know how much silver is in the water. I believe tap water that is chlorinated starts the process faster but the first batch will be mostly silver chloride. If you are consuming it, the silver chloride will be safe to consume but be sure to limit the intake to only a few milligrams in a weeks time.

A couple of .9999 silver rounds should last you for the rest of your natural life.


----------



## arthur kierski (Jul 19, 2015)

thanks Geo,Axelson,Palladium and all that gave to me these valuable informations----Geo,if you can,please give some more details of the electrolytic method that you described------thanks in advance to all--if i find results in this research i will pass to all gladly 
regards,
Arthur Kierski


----------



## Geo (Jul 19, 2015)

Put together a small glass container of about 1 liter size for a cell. Something with a lid to keep dust out works great. Use silver that you are sure of. Heavy metal could be electrolized into solution. Use two apposing pieces of silver about 50 mm apart. Add tap water and fill the container to within a few Mm of where you attach the electrode connection. I would use silver wire to attach the rounds to the power supply. Use any small power supply (cell phone charger,Small cordless power tool charger) and cut off the plug that plugs into the appliance. Remove the outer jacket from the wire and inside there will be two wires. Normally with three different primary colors of white, black and red. The two wires will be any two of these three colors. Identification of (+) or (-) really doesn't matter because both anode and cathode are both made of silver. Attach one wire to the anode and the other to the cathode. Turn the power on and watch for the water to get cloudy with silver chloride. When the chlorine is depleted, turn off the power supply and collect the solution and store briefly for consumption. Leave any silver chloride that settled out of solution. Remove only about two thirds of the water and leave the rest. Add distilled water back to the cell back to the previous level and turn the power back on. Use only two thirds of the solution every time and repeat.


----------



## arthur kierski (Jul 21, 2015)

thanks Geo for the valuable informations that sent in your last thread----

regards,
Arthur Kierski


----------

